# Mein Teich und ich ... oder ... HILFE, ich bau nen Teich !!!



## Buddeltante (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Gartenteich-Freunde!

Ich wollte mich erst mal vorstellen...
Name: Nicci
Wohnort: Bernstadt
Alter: 29
Und ich will nen Teich bauen...


----------



## Buddeltante (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hab seeeehr oft in euren Foren gespickt...
Hab hier einfach die Besten antworten gelesen! Daher hab ich mich auch hier angemeldet...

Zu unserem Teichplan:

Der Teich soll 11m lang und 3-3,5m breit werden. Die 3,5m muss ich noch mit meinem Mann verhandeln. Der darf das ganze dann noch ausbuddeln. 
(Größer darf er dann aber auf gar keinen Fall werden!!!) 
Bei den 11m sind aber noch ca. 3m für eine Flache Zone und nen Quellstein, der dann in den Teich überlaufen soll reserviert... 
Soll sich direkt an der Terrasse entlangschlängeln.

Dachten uns zuerst:
Loch buddeln, Fertigteich rin, einschlämmen, Wasser und Pflanzen rin, feddisch...

Hab dann bei euch gelesen:
Folienteich besser!!!
EPDM von Polygard, Teichvlies V900 von Naturagart


Naja, jetzt habe wir deshalb auch folgendes Problem:
(Schäm mich schon voll... )
Da ja zuerst Fertigteich gedacht war haben wir jetzt ein 9m langes, 2,5m breites und 80cm tiefes vom Bagger ausgegrabenes Loch. Kanten senkrecht...   
Keine Teichzonen usw...
(Haben die Terrasse jetzt erst mal mit so ner Art Mauer gegen Abrutschen gesichert)


Kann mir jemand aus dieser misslichen Lage wieder raushelfen...

Könnten wir evtl. mit Pflanzsteinen noch Zonen modellieren
(Aufbau:
Pflanzring  - Sand - V900 - EPDM 1,14 - V900 - Zement oder Mörtelschicht
                                                      oder
                  Sand - V900 - EPDM 1,14 - V900 - Pflanzringe

Bin um jeden Beitrag froh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2014)

Hi und herzlich Willkommen.  

Ist das "Loch" bzw. der Graben schon mit Folie ausgelegt?

Was soll in dem Teich leben bzw. wozu soll er sein? Nur Deko oder mit Fische, als Schwimmteich wohl nicht, oder? Naturteich?


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

und Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Die Maße klingen doch schon ganz anständig. Länge und Breite sind super, an der Tiefe kann man(n) ja noch arbeiten. Wie Zacky schon geschrieben hat, ist nun die geplante Verwendung des Gewässers entscheidend für die weiter Planung. Daher schreib uns doch mal, was du so vor hast. Wenn das mal geklärt ist, wirst du dich vor Tipps nicht mehr retten können.... versprochen!

Grüße,
Holger

P.S.: Ich habe letztes Jahr auch einen länglichen Teich gebaut, vielleicht findet ihr ja in meinem Bauthread verwertbare Infos und Inspirationen.


----------



## Buddeltante (18. Juli 2014)

Nob, lediglich das Loch und die Stütze für die Terrasse...
Kann ja Morgen mal gucken ob ich hier Foto's hochgeladen bekomme. 
Dann seht ihr mal das Ausmaß der Katastrophe... 
Mein Mann wollt das Ding ja schon wieder zuschütten 

@muh.gp :
Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie er selber gesagt hat, dass der Teich wohl noch Tiefer werden müsste, da ja dann noch Folie, Vlies usw... rein muss.
Da kann man bestimmt noch was dazu schummeln  


Also Schwimmteich wär schon , aber ich denk mal, dass da die Größe einfach doch zu klein ist. (Außer man packt ohne Ende Technik rein)
So Richtung Deko/Naturteich wär schon eher unser Ding...
Fischbesatz würd halt auch noch n bisschen Leben reinbringen (mit so Stechviechern hätten wir halt dann keine Probleme... denke ich)

Was würdet ihr denn dazu sagen oder empfehlen? Habt doch viel mehr Erfahrung...

Grüßle


----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)

Juhuuuu, hab's geschafft !!!!! 

"Steinchen" muss ich halt noch rauspupeln...


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Das mit den Bildern hat ja schon gut geklappt. 

Die Größe und die Tiefe ist für einen Schwimmteich natürlich ungeeignet, was aber nicht davon abhält, den Teich als Deko zu nutzen. Für Fischbesatz ist die Tiefe grenzwertig und wenn es keine besonderen großen Fische werden, ist auch der eine oder andere Fisch kein Problem. 

Was ich jetzt an eurem Teich machen würde, wäre - links und rechts vom "Teichloch" eine flache Zone für Pflanzen einrichten. So etwa 50-75 cm nach außen jeweils auf eine Tiefe von vielleicht 20 cm vergößeren. Das ganze vielleicht auch hinten ringsum, also gegenüber der Terassenseite. Die Außenkanten des Teiches dann mit einer kleinen Kante (Pflastersteine hochkant in Beton) versehen, wo später die Folie drüber oder auch nur gegen geschlagen werden kann. Die hochstehende Kante so etwa 3-5 cm über dem späteren Rasenniveau. Dazu gibt es sicher noch ein paar Anmerkungen anderer User, was die Errichtung einer Kapillarsperre betrifft. Das hätte ggf. auch den Vorteil, dass von außen kein Regenwasser und Schmutz in den Teich gespült werden kann. Auch kann man so bei Bedarf gleich eine saubere Mähkante integrieren.

Für Fische würde ich schon auf mind. 1,00 - 1,25 m Tiefe auf die gesamte jetzige Fläche gehen und dann aber nur so etwas wie __ Moderlieschen und Co einsetzen, evtl. noch Sarasa, aber keine reinen Goldfische oder gar Koi.

Je nach abschließender Größe des Teiches sollte ein fertiger Kompaktfilter für eure Verhältnisse ausreichend sein. Den Filter dann so wählen, dass er mind. das doppelte Volumen eines Fischteiches filtern zu schaffen scheint. Also wenn der Teich jetzt 7000 l am Ende hat, sollte der Filter für 14000 l ausgelegt sein. ...aber dazu kommen bestimmt auch noch Anmerkungen... Vielleicht braucht ihre auch gar keinen Filter, wenn die Pflanzzonen groß genug sind und ausreichend Pflanzenbestand beherbergen.

Wozu ist eigentlich die Schalsteinkante an der Terrasse? Ist das späteres Teichniveau?

Vlies 900 sollte reichen, Folie EPDM 1,14 ist sicher gut - wirft aber Falten, da sie am Stück geliefert und verlegt wird. Ob man(n) dann aus optischen Gründen, die Folie nach den NG-Prinzip komplett vermörtelt, müsst ihr selbst wissen. Ich würde es machen, da ich Falten nicht sehen mag und diese evtl. auch ein Gammelrisiko darstellen könnten.


----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)

Da kann man gut Vlies und Folie drüberlegen und evtl. noch n bisschen Pflanzung (dachte so an Gräser usw...)
Is vielleicht auch ne gute optische Trennung... (für Kid's )
Jupp, Teichniveau und mit dem Boden bleiben wir Unterhalb und kaschieren dann mit Steinen und Pflanzen.
Beim letzten Starkregen is uns der Teich schon fast so vollgelaufen 

An der rechten Seite von der Terrasse aus kann ich aber nicht noch weiter raus... Von da aus sollten wir noch auf
die Terrasse kommen.
Was kann man bzw. frau da noch machen?

Also brauch ich noch zu der Quellsteinpumpe ne zusätzliche Filterpumpe? Oder gibt's ne Kombi...

NG-Prinzip???
Das mit dem Vermörteln wollten wir machen aus deinem bereits benannten Grund.
Wenn sich mal auf der Oberfläche Eisplatte bildet und rumdümpelt macht sie uns die Folie nicht kaputt.
Man kann evtl. auch mal ohne größere Probleme drin rumlaufen usw...


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2014)

Buddeltante schrieb:


> NG-Prinzip???


 Naturagart-Prinzip - ist das vermörteln, was ihr eh' schon vor hattet...


----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo und herzlich Wilkommen Nicci.
Ich sehe keine Katastrophe sondern einen guten anfang.

Es ist eigentlich ersteinmal alles gesagt.

Bedenkt bri der Teichbreite die Folienbreite. Die Standardfolie ist 6m breit. Daraus ergibt sich ein 1 m tiefer und 4 meter breiter Teich.

Wenn Ihr den Teich optimaler Weise 1.5 m Tief macht, sind schon mal 3 meter Folie weg. Bleibt eine Teichbreite von 3 metern.

Nicht das Ihr dann 20cm anstückeln müßt.


----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)

Aaaaaaah, jetzt seh ich grad was... Der Teich is keine 11m lang sondern die Folie 
Mal wieder typisch ich... 

Ich wollte jetzt mal EPDM 1,14 in 6,10m breite und 11m länge bestellen...

Dachte die Rechnung ist:
7,5m+(2*1m)+1m=10,5m aufgerundet *11m*
3,0m+(2*1m)+1m=6m = *6,1m*

und vom Vlies V900 *120qm* da ich ja unter der Folie das Vlies brauche (schon allein wegen der paar "Steinchen")
und drüber will ich auch Eins drauf machen und feinen Mörtel oder Zement drüber...

Meinst du das ist zu viel oder wie würde deine Rechnung und die daraus resultierende Teichgröße aussehen?

Ich such auch immer noch nach ner Teichfilterpumpe die gleichzeitig das gefilterte Wasser aus dem Quellstein pumpt. Find nur irgendwie nix...


----------



## Buddeltante (20. Juli 2014)

Ach so und DANKE schon mal an Alle, die sich bis jetzt mit mir beschäftigt haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Juli 2014)

Rechnung passt. Ich würde bei der Teichgrösse aber tiefer gehen. Ich denk dass man es zukünftig nicht bereut, wegens der Fische die man dann einsetzen möchte.

Pumpe ist Filterabhängig. Wenn Du sehr Energiesparend pumpen willst, liess mal das Luftheberthema. Da Du nur ein Loch hast lässt sich diese Förderpumpe gut integrieren.

Die Pumpe musst Du selbst bauen, aber keine Angst die Bauzeit von Version 1.0 liegt bei ca 5minuten.


----------



## Buddeltante (16. Sep. 2014)

So, jetzt ist endlich Urlaub und wir können unseren Teich weitermachen 
Samstag, Sonntag war bei uns wettertechnisch total Essig (Total verregnet!!!  )
Nun ham wir halt erst am Montag beginnen können...
N Kumpel kam noch vorbei und hat fleißig geholfen 
Hier das Ergebnis von gestern...


----------



## Buddeltante (16. Sep. 2014)




----------



## Buddeltante (17. Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht bekomm ich's dann morgen mal hin, die aktuellen Bilder des Tages einzustellen...


----------



## krallowa (17. Sep. 2014)

Sehr schön deine Anlage, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Was hast du mit dem Übergang von Terrasse zum Teich vor, die Betonkante sieht ja nicht soooooo schön aus 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2014)

Moin Budeltante.
Es gibt hier viele, die mit Null- Wissen anfangen und es ist nicht einfach.
Sieh Dir ruhig nochmal die anderen Teichprojekte hier an....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-neubau-2014.40876/

oder hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43025/

Zu Dir, das gleiche wie immer:

-kein Teich ohne Schwerkraftfiltersystem, Bodenabläufe, Rohrskimmer in KG 110
-Filterkeller ausreichend groß, um ggf. Filtrsystem zu erweitern.. (Kannst schonmal Eure Terrassenplatten hochnehmen und ein "Holzdeck" später über dem Keller bauen..
-Rückläufe mind. genauso vom Querschnitt her wie die "Zuläufe/ Saugpunkte" oder etwas mehr...

Vermörteln gibt es hier auch "Tips".
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/page-7
Mein Tip: Vermörteln von senkrechten Wänden wird schwer oder unmöglich.
Die Verbundmatte wird durch die Mörtelschicht schwer.....reißt selber von der Folie(Klebepunkten) ab, oder zieht mit der Folie sich nach unten. Platschmatsch.
Hier ein bisschen Disskussion um Vermörtelungstechnik, etc..
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...zement-fuer-die-vermoertelung?limit=6&start=6

Hier mein Teichbau..
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Bei senkrechten Wänden würde ich pers. Folie PE oder von mir aus PVC einschweißen lassen. Faltenfrei. Ist nicht teurer als Folie mit Falten und ca. 1/3 mehr Folienfläche durch falten etc...

Auch Dir rate ich:
macht langsam, lesen, fragen, andere Teich ansehen.
Rohbau, Verrohrung, Filterkeller nur 1mal.
Was später an Technik kommt, wenn es sein muss, kann man dann immer variabel gestalten.


----------



## Buddeltante (17. Sep. 2014)

Abend!!!

Wow, so viel Info Thorsten...
Hab mir mal deine ersten beiden Link's angeschaut und durchgelesen. Das sind ja riiiiieeeesige Projekte  Da müssen wir uns ja mit unserem "Tümpel" schon schämen!!!
Das muss sich glaub mein Menne noch genau angucken...
Ham bei nem Kumpel von uns gesehen, dass der nur ne tiefere Stelle in seinem Teich angelegt hat. Da hat er nur nen Schlauch zum absauen vom sich absetzendem Schmodder eingehängt und jagt das ganze dann durch seinen Pflanzbereich.
Das Ergebnis ist glockenklares Wasser... Scheint auch zu funktionieren.
Hat das noch jemand so gemacht?

Ralf, wir werden den Rand an der Terassenseite wie eine niedrige Mauer gestalten und auf der Gartenseite etwas Erde anhäufeln und bepflanzen. Sieht bestimmt auch hübsch aus...


----------



## Buddeltante (17. Sep. 2014)

So, gestern nochmal mit unserem Nachbarn fleißig gewesen und die Innenmauer und den Randbereich in einem Guss aufgefüllt...

 

Hier sieht man in ca. Bildmitte unseren Überlauf vom Filterrand in den Teich...
Rechts seht ihr Treppenstufen...

 

Heut hat mein Menne die scharfen Kannten innen und außen noch verspachtelt...
Nach getaner Arbeit gab's dann die Belohnung (siehe Vordergrund) 

 

hier (etwas unscharf) der ganze Teich. Dann sieht man vielleicht das Größenverhältnis auch mal.


----------



## Buddeltante (17. Sep. 2014)

Was meint ihr: Wie lang sollen wir dem Zement-Sand-Kies-Gemisch zum Aushärten geben?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2014)

Teichfolie am besten immer mit einer Schnur ausmessen. Schnur durch den Teich legen und dann später die Länge messen.

Beton, nach 7 Tagen hat sich das meiste erledigt. Gibt im Netz viele Aushärtungskurven. Zumeist ist nach 2 Tagen die Festigkeit soweit das man weiter machen kann.


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2014)

hallo Buddeltante,
zu Deinem Beitrag #24; die Anfänge finde ich supercool, da wird richtig was draus
Bin mir dessen absolut sicher und freue mich schon sehr auf Deine weiteren Beiträge,
LG Flusi


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Hab ihr jetzt schon die Folie bestellt oder nicht , kann ich im moment nicht rauslesen aus dem Thread ( kann auch sein das es an der Uhrzeit liegt ) .

Weil so wie ich sehe seit ihr etwa bei 1 Meter tiefe angelangt ...

Warum nicht mehr ...?

Oder macht ihr jetzt so ein kleines Loch ( 30 cm tiefer ) und legt dort die Pumpe rein ...?

Was Spricht gegen einen BA ....?

Jetzt habt ihr noch die Möglichkeit , wenn die Folie drin ist fängt Spätestens nach 1 Jahr das große Gejammer an , warum hab ich das nicht , weshals hab ich das so und nicht so .......

Wir wissen hier LEIDER alle wo das hinführt . Ich will mich da nicht ausschließen ......

Wenns euch erst mal gepackt hat ist es meistens zu spät .......


----------



## Buddeltante (19. Sep. 2014)

Also, wir haben über den Beitrag von ThorstenC nachgedacht. Werden das jetzt so lösen, dass wir an diesen steilen Kannte (ist ja rundherum so) noch so eine Art Sitzfläche hinbasteln...
Einen BA werden wir auch noch installieren. Scheint ja echt besser zu sein...

Die Teichfolie haben wir schon da...  Das ist auch gleichzeitig unser Problem... Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt reicht die Folie. Wenn wir jetzt tiefer gehen würden dann nicht mehr. Da waren wir wohl etwas zu schnell   
Was Tun sprach's?????????

Ankleben (mit was?)...
Es gibt ja scheinbar zwei Möglichkeiten:
Firestone Reiniger + Entfetter  -  Anschleifen  -  Firestone QuickPrime Grundierung  -  Firestone QuickSeam Splice Tape Nahtklebeband
oder
Innotec Adheseal EPDM Teichfolienkleber
Das hab ich bei Teichbedarf24.de gesehen (hoffe ich darf das hier reinschreiben... Soll keine Schleichwerbung sein...)

Ne halt, noch ne dritte Möglichkeit... Kann jemand ne EPDM 1,14 Folie in der Abmessung 6,1 x 11m brauchen?


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Also mit Innotec klebt man keine Folie das ist eher eine Dichtmasse für Flansche .....

Ansonsten beim Verkleben von Folien bin ich raus , hab bei mir auch Kläglich Versagt  . Als Privat Person kan ich das nicht Empfehlen . Es soll aber schon den ein oder anderen gegeben haben der das hinbekommen hat .....


----------



## Buddeltante (19. Sep. 2014)

Ohoh...


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Biete doch deine Folie mal hier an , vielleicht haste ja Glück und jemand braucht gerade die Größe .....


----------



## Buddeltante (19. Sep. 2014)

Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt... 

Werden die Folie jetzt auf unsere Garagendach legen und dann begrünen... Juhuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!
Wollte das schon die ganze Zeit, da man von unserem Bad und Kinderzimmer aus auf dieses nackige weiße Ding schaut.
Mein Mann fand das bis dato unnötig... 

Aber jetzt gibt das eine 1A Win-Win-Situation.
- Garagendachbegrünung (Folie sinnvoll eingesetzt)
- schöner Ausblick von den Zimmern aus
- neue Folie in der RICHTIGEN Größe bestellen (ohne diese zweifelhafte Kleberei...)


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Super .........

Jetzt aber erst Fertig Ausgraben und dann die Folie bestellen ........


----------



## Buddeltante (19. Sep. 2014)

JOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo........... !!!!!!
Wird dann so gemacht !!!!!!!  (werd diesbezüglich dann nochmal texten...)

Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, dass mein Menne jetzt auch das Teichfieber gepackt hat... 
Den muss ich grad richtig ausbremsen...


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2014)

Buddeltante schrieb:


> mein Menne jetzt auch das Teichfieber gepackt hat...


......warten wir mal ab, das ist nur der Anfang...manche denken dann schon an... ...aber am Ende......und euer Teich hat nochmal 10.000 Liter mehr Volumen....


----------



## Buddeltante (19. Sep. 2014)

Ich wird ihn auf jeden Fall nicht ausbremsen wenn er in die Tiefe geht...
Weis nur nicht was bei "diesem" Teich ne gute Tiefe ist? 
Will ja keinen Marianen-Graben im Garten haben...


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2014)

Wenn ihr auf eine etwaige Tiefe von ca. 1,25 - 1,50 m kommt, habt ihr euch zumindest die Option eingebaut, auch recht gefahrlos dann später ein paar __ Kleinfische im Teich zu halten. Das Mehr an Volumen kann dazu beitragen, dass das Teichklima recht stabil bleibt - Sommer wie Winter. Der Einbau eines Bodenablaufes, was auch immer wieder angesprochen wird, bringt euch den Vorteil, dass ihr bei eurem Teich auch eine sinnvolle Filterung einbauen könntet. Ob ihr das gleich von Anfang macht oder später nachrüstet - kann ja individuell entschieden werden...aber die Vorrichtungen sind schon eingebaut.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Jan. 2015)

Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Fortsetzung der Teichbau-Geschichte. Ist doch ein hoch interessantes Projekt!


----------



## Buddeltante (1. Feb. 2015)

Servus Holger!
Klaaaar gibt's ne Fortsetzung!!!! Nur diese weiße  will sich partout nicht vom Acker machen.... (*grummelgrummel*)

??? WANN WIRD'S MAL WIEDER ENDLICH SOMMER ???

Hab heut wieder mal erfolgreich gestöbert...

Und selber... Was machen deine Koi's? Alle gesund und munter?

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2015)

Buddeltante schrieb:


> Weis nur nicht was bei "diesem" Teich ne gute Tiefe ist?


Ich würde wieder auf über 1,5 Meter gehen......


----------



## muh.gp (1. Feb. 2015)

Ja, wer wartet nicht auf das Ende des Winters...

Meinen Fischen geht es gut. Sind bei 7 Grad im abgedeckten Teich und bekommen alles 2 oder 3 Tage ein paar Happen  zu essen. Filter läuft, alle 2 Wochen ein paar Prozent Wasserwechsel. Ja, soweit alles im grünen, ähm leider weißen Bereich.

Na dann freue ich mich schon, wenn deine Doku weiter geht. Kleiner Tipp... mindestens 150 cm tief, alles andere bereust du irgendwann...


----------



## Buddeltante (4. Feb. 2015)

Huhu!!!
Sehr schön!!! Da lacht das Tierfreunde-Herz doch !!!

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder 
Ich heute zu meinem Menneke:
_Du Schatz, wie mach mer jetzt eigentlich den Bereich an den Steilkannten? Da können wir ja nicht einfach die Verbundmatte (bzw. 500er-Vlies und Gewebe) draufpacken! Die Rutscht uns doch ab... Und überhaupt, was musst du noch so machen?_
Menne dann:
*Dann mach mer halt bis auf halbe Höhe Pflanzsteine damit das Gewicht abgefangen wird ... *Zwischentext* ... und noch n bisschen ausgraben muss ich noch.*
Ich dann wieder: _Wie ausgraben? Wie Tief sind wir denn jetzt?_
Er: *Ha ja, 1m hatte das Loch, die Hohlkammersteine waren 25cm hoch... Noch so 30cm tiefer, oder?!*
Er hat dann nur nen fetten Schmatzer von mir bekommen 

!!!!!!!!!!!!! Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

